# SEIU "Protesters" Storm Banker's Home...



## LibocalypseNow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5k-TPzn6lw[/ame]

Where's Mrs. Pelosi? Remember when she called Tea Party protesters "Un-American Nazis?" My God,could you imagine if Tea Party protesters stormed one of Pelosi's buddies' homes? Where's the MSM on this as well? This so-called protest was a violent & intimidating act of aggression. I'm sure if Tea Party protesters behaved this way,the Socialist/Progressive nutters would be throwing their hysterical temper tantrums. This protest was despicable and unacceptable. Shame on the SEIU & Democrats.


----------



## Si modo

I have no idea what you are talking about.  Did something happen?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Si modo said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about.  Did something happen?



This was an SEIU attack on a banker and his family. Pretty sad stuff.


----------



## DiamondDave

Liberal Protesters Descend onto Bank Exec's Lawns - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
What's really behind SEIU's Bank of America protests - May. 19, 2010

You know.. the real protesters that don't give a shit about anything but their protest... but the left wingers will remain silent on this and bash any tea party protest there is, although they are peaceful and law abiding


----------



## Si modo

DiamondDave said:


> Liberal Protesters Descend onto Bank Exec's Lawns - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> What's really behind SEIU's Bank of America protests - May. 19, 2010
> 
> You know.. the real protesters that don't give a shit about anything but their protest... but the left wingers will remain silent on this and bash any tea party protest there is, although they are peaceful and law abiding


Thanks for the links.  Now I know that the OP is about.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Union thugs acting thugish?  Who'd a thunk it.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

God Bless Greg Baer and his family. This kind of intimidation is wrong. Time to get rid of the "Community Organizer" cretins. Make 2010 count people.


----------



## martybegan

Would love to see the video of the guy making his way to his house through the mob. I wonder if they even filmed it?

Showing up in 14 busses is a good way to avoid being arrested though, especially when only 3 cops show up. 

Still trespass is trespass. You have evidence alone from the video.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The one nutter who was screeching was actually trying to blame Greg Baer for her son's tragic death. I'm just so sick of the "Community Organizer" cretins. I think more & more people are beginning to agree with me on this.


----------



## blastoff

Union assholes being assholes.  No wonder the MSM doesn't have much to say about it.  No man bites dog there.


----------



## Biggles

LibocalypseNow said:


> YouTube - ? Crash Politics ? Obama's SEIU Communist Stalk Bankers at Home
> 
> Where's Mrs. Pelosi? Remember when she called Tea Party protesters "Un-American Nazis?" My God,could you imagine if Tea Party protesters stormed one of Pelosi's buddies' homes? Where's the MSM on this as well? This so-called protest was a violent & intimidating act of aggression. I'm sure if Tea Party protesters behaved this way,the Socialist/Progressive nutters would be throwing their hysterical temper tantrums. This protest was despicable and unacceptable. Shame on the SEIU & Democrats.



The left only stands up for their own agenda, not what is right or just or moral.


----------



## Avatar4321

Have them arrested for Criminal Trespass.


----------



## DiamondDave

Avatar4321 said:


> Have them arrested for Criminal Trespass.



Hell with that

























Release the hounds


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Avatar4321 said:


> Have them arrested for Criminal Trespass.



Apparently  the police declined   due to fear .


----------



## bucs90

We cannot let this story be buried. Email it to everyone. The true violence is and will be from the left. Here is the deal: This type of stuff is going to become more common as they on the left become more desperate for their revolution to come true.

Days ahead will also probably see mobs protesting in front of homes with any conservative symbols, especially in the 2012 election if we have campaign signs.

I say this: To all you liberals who would dare come near my home to protest my right to display religious and political symbols, which I do now and will continue to do, you had better know your laws and limits. Once my safety or my family's safety comes into jeapordy, and that is at the homeowner's descretion, justifiable force is applicable.

I invite any liberal to attempt to stage a mob protest in front of my home. I'll be on the front porch laughing, listening to Rush on my radio, and praying one of you will become violent and have that mob attempt to harm my safety.


----------



## bucs90

Avatar4321 said:


> Have them arrested for Criminal Trespass.



No need. Buy a pit bull and a shotgun. They'll get the message soon enough.


----------



## Toro

People who protest outside of people's homes are mega-douchebags.  

Losers.


----------



## Richard-H

This protest was atrocious!

Not one of them remembered to bring their pitchforks!

Ugh! Utterly useless!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

If that was my house the shot gun would have come out and those people would have been running like they had a bad case of diarrhea.  

If these had been tea party folks, the media would have been all over this.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Seems like most Protesters that get violent or get arrested or both have a tendency to come from the left wing.


----------



## WillowTree

LibocalypseNow said:


> YouTube - ? Crash Politics ? Obama's SEIU Communist Stalk Bankers at Home
> 
> Where's Mrs. Pelosi? Remember when she called Tea Party protesters "Un-American Nazis?" My God,could you imagine if Tea Party protesters stormed one of Pelosi's buddies' homes? Where's the MSM on this as well? This so-called protest was a violent & intimidating act of aggression. I'm sure if Tea Party protesters behaved this way,the Socialist/Progressive nutters would be throwing their hysterical temper tantrums. This protest was despicable and unacceptable. Shame on the SEIU & Democrats.



little blonde bimbo bought more house than she could afford!


----------



## American Horse

Si modo said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Protesters Descend onto Bank Exec's Lawns - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> What's really behind SEIU's Bank of America protests - May. 19, 2010
> 
> You know.. the real protesters that don't give a shit about anything but their protest... but the left wingers will remain silent on this and bash any tea party protest there is, although they are peaceful and law abiding
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links.  Now I know that the OP is about.
Click to expand...

This is more than a coincidence.
The president himself "enabled" this when he said "We will call you out" and that "we are all that's between you and the mob and the pitchforks" to financial CEOs during one of his meeting/tutorials with them last year.

Could SEIU be pulling a Rainbow Coalition/Jesse Jackson intimidation tactic, with Presidential sanction? 
(it certainly appears so - in any event this is "thug" political tactics, Chicago style)

From the link/article by Neena Easton:

"SEIU has said it wants to organize bank tellers and call centers -- and its critics point out that a great way to worsen employee morale, thereby making workers more susceptible to union calls, is to batter a bank's image through protest. (SEIU officials say their anti-Wall Street campaign has nothing to do with their organizing efforts.) Complicating this picture is the fact that BofA is the union's lender of choice -- and SEIU, suffering financially, owes the bank nearly $4 million in interest and fees. Bank of America declined comment on the loans."


----------



## WillowTree

SFC Ollie said:


> Seems like most Protesters that get violent or get arrested or both have a tendency to come from the left wing.



and ya notice when these stories come to light on this board the cretins scatter like cockroaches.. no condemnation from them,,, newp..


----------



## American Horse

Avatar4321 said:


> Have them arrested for Criminal Trespass.


When called the police would not come because of a stated fear of escalation by the protestors!


----------



## Sinatra

Utterly disgusting.

And don't forget folks - SEIU head honcho has visited the White House more than any other guest.  This organization is strongly linked to Obama Inc.

Where is the outrage from the Liberals over this kind of thing?  The cries of Nazis, Wingnuts, etc?


----------



## MarcATL

Did they kick those Banksters in the balls?

I sure hope so.


----------



## Sinatra

MarcATL said:


> Did they kick those Banksters in the balls?
> 
> I sure hope so.




Malcolm would not be pleased with your boorish post...


----------



## Sinatra

+



Sinatra said:


> Utterly disgusting.
> 
> And don't forget folks - SEIU head honcho has visited the White House more than any other guest.  This organization is strongly linked to Obama Inc.
> 
> Where is the outrage from the Liberals over this kind of thing?  The cries of Nazis, Wingnuts, etc?


----------



## MarcATL

Sinatra said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they kick those Banksters in the balls?
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolm would not be pleased with your boorish post...
Click to expand...


Sinatra wouldn't be caught dead speaking to a "mook" like Malcolm.


----------



## Againsheila

LibocalypseNow said:


> God Bless Greg Baer and his family. This kind of intimidation is wrong. Time to get rid of the "Community Organizer" cretins. Make 2010 count people.



Okay, so the banks have ruined our economy.  They've taken our homes and you're upset because some people are protesting at the home of one of the men RESPONSIBLE for this mess?  I've got news for you, protesting at the Bank gets you nothing, protesting at their homes gets their attention.  Of course that's why Boeing's upper management moved to Chicago, so their own employees couldn't picket their homes.

As for the teen inside, I feel for him.  He is not at fault and the protesters shouldn't have held the protest at the home while he was inside ALONE.  They should have waited until the guilty person was home.


----------



## Sinatra

MarcATL said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they kick those Banksters in the balls?
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolm would not be pleased with your boorish post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sinatra wouldn't be caught dead speaking to a "mook" like Malcolm.
Click to expand...

______________

Incorrect.

You clearly lack the understanding of the history of your own avatar - or Mr. Sinatra.

Back to the kiddie table for you...


----------



## Avatar4321

I seriously hope those children weren't traumatized by the experience. I seriously dislike mobs. I think that's what bothers me about so called "protesting" it does absolutely nothing most of the time. It's just a tactic used by people who have to intimidate others rather than rely on the merits of their ideas.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Did they kick those Banksters in the balls?
> 
> I sure hope so.



No. But I hope you have a crowd of 500 angry assholes show up at your home barking like rabid dogs when your 14 year old kid is at home alone. Maybe then you will understand why normal people are somewhat concerned about the behavior of that bunch of fucking bastards in SEIU. 

Of course, the fact that the guy they were protesting has absolutely nothing to do with the banking crisis, is a life long democrat and worked in the Clinton Administration is neither here nor there to fucking fools.


----------



## Avatar4321

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they kick those Banksters in the balls?
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I hope you have a crowd of 500 angry assholes show up at your home barking like rabid dogs when your 14 year old kid is at home alone. Maybe then you will understand why normal people are somewhat concerned about the behavior of that bunch of fucking bastards in SEIU.
> 
> Of course, the fact that the guy they were protesting has absolutely nothing to do with the banking crisis, is a life long democrat and worked in the Clinton Administration is neither here nor there to fucking fools.
Click to expand...


I'm not convinced Marc cares about the kids or the guy. He just wants someone to blame.


----------



## Avatar4321

Againsheila said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless Greg Baer and his family. This kind of intimidation is wrong. Time to get rid of the "Community Organizer" cretins. Make 2010 count people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so the banks have ruined our economy.  They've taken our homes and you're upset because some people are protesting at the home of one of the men RESPONSIBLE for this mess?  I've got news for you, protesting at the Bank gets you nothing, protesting at their homes gets their attention.  Of course that's why Boeing's upper management moved to Chicago, so their own employees couldn't picket their homes.
> 
> As for the teen inside, I feel for him.  He is not at fault and the protesters shouldn't have held the protest at the home while he was inside ALONE.  They should have waited until the guilty person was home.
Click to expand...


What exactly is he guilty of? And when was he convicted? Since when do mobs have the right to demand justice outside the court of law?


----------



## California Girl

Avatar4321 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they kick those Banksters in the balls?
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I hope you have a crowd of 500 angry assholes show up at your home barking like rabid dogs when your 14 year old kid is at home alone. Maybe then you will understand why normal people are somewhat concerned about the behavior of that bunch of fucking bastards in SEIU.
> 
> Of course, the fact that the guy they were protesting has absolutely nothing to do with the banking crisis, is a life long democrat and worked in the Clinton Administration is neither here nor there to fucking fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced Marc cares about the kids or the guy. He just wants someone to blame.
Click to expand...


That's cuz Marc is incapable of critical thinking. Even a 14 year old child is fair game to people like him. He's disgusting - and so are these thugs from SEIU.... Intimidating kids - that's about their level. Scum.


----------



## MarcATL

They are lucky they didn't burn their house down.

I couldn't care less if he was a dem...damned Banksters.

And you apologists are just fawning over them...makes me SICK!!

*spits on the floor*


----------



## editec

I always look for the union label.

Anybody hurt by this protest?

More importantly (in this society, at least) was any private property damaged?

No and no?

Then really...what is the problem?

Corporate masters hide behind their corporations.

The SEUI is reminding this captain of industry that he is not anomynous.


----------



## martybegan

MarcATL said:


> They are lucky they didn't burn their house down.
> 
> I couldn't care less if he was a dem...damned Banksters.
> 
> And you apologists are just fawning over them...makes me SICK!!
> 
> *spits on the floor*



Hes a lawyer for the company. He performs a legal task. The fact you even think his property should be destroyed because of it makes you a sick bastard. 

How about some backup to those words? Why not go down there yourself with a torch and pitchfork and have at it? No? The joys of internet tough guy syndrome. 

Your right to protest without the risk of arrest ends at the line of someone's property.


----------



## martybegan

editec said:


> I always look for the union label.
> 
> Anybody hurt by this protest?
> 
> More importantly (in this society, at least) was any private property damaged?
> 
> No and no?
> 
> Then really...what is the problem?
> 
> Corporate masters hide behind their corporations.
> 
> The SEUI is reminding this captain of industry that he is not anomynous.



What captain of industry? This guy is a lawyer for thier counsel department, who lives on a normal (albeit affluent) street. If he was a so called "captain of industry" where was the gate in front of his house? Where were the security guards?

The problem is they crossed the line of walking onto this guys porch. That is a pure intimidation method. They could have protested him in front of his office. Doing that is legal. Again your right to protest without risk of arrest ends at another persons property line.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The Socialist/Progressive loons will continue to defend the indefensible as long as it's one of their own doing the indefensible. These SEIU people are A*sholes. Going to the man's home and scaring his family is as low as one can go. Seriously,what if some Tea Party protesters did this to one of Pelosi's buddies? I'm pretty sure you would see a completely different reaction from these loons who are here defending the SEIU on this. Lets get rid of the "Community Organizer" creeps. Make 2010 count.


----------



## KissMy

These same SEIU/ACORN paid protesting assholes with their astroturf printed signs, shirts & hats pulled these same tactics in the early 1990's & bullied banks into the very type of lending they are protesting now. ACORN's AHC made the same predatory lier loans as banks, Fannie & Freddie.


----------



## Murf76

Nina Easton's article gave terrific insight.  Definitely worth the read:
What's really behind SEIU's Bank of America protests - May. 19, 2010
Good find, Dave. 

I hope these families file criminal charges and civil suits.  They ought to not only sue SEIU, but DC police as well for not removing these idiots off the lawn.  There's no reason to go around terrorizing children, particularly not when the idiots in Congress who allowed this mess get off scot-free.  It's raw intimidation.



And now... for your delectation and amusement.... The Banking Queen... 


[youtube]7oqD5z96HEg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## MarcATL

martybegan said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are lucky they didn't burn their house down.
> 
> I couldn't care less if he was a dem...damned Banksters.
> 
> And you apologists are just fawning over them...makes me SICK!!
> 
> *spits on the floor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes a lawyer for the company. He performs a legal task. The fact you even think his property should be destroyed because of it makes you a sick bastard.
> 
> How about some backup to those words? Why not go down there yourself with a torch and pitchfork and have at it? No? The joys of internet tough guy syndrome.
> 
> *Your right to protest without the risk of arrest ends at the line of someone's property*.
Click to expand...

Were you so protective and sensitive to property rights when that cop acted stupidly in Massechusetts last year and arrested and utterly humilated that poor old half-crippled man in his OWN DAMN HOUSE!???



martybegan said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always look for the union label.
> 
> Anybody hurt by this protest?
> 
> More importantly (in this society, at least) was any private property damaged?
> 
> No and no?
> 
> Then really...what is the problem?
> 
> Corporate masters hide behind their corporations.
> 
> The SEUI is reminding this captain of industry that he is not anomynous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What captain of industry? This guy is a lawyer for thier counsel department, who lives on a normal (albeit affluent) street. If he was a so called "captain of industry" where was the gate in front of his house? Where were the security guards?
> 
> The problem is they crossed the line of walking onto this guys porch. That is a pure intimidation method. They could have protested him in front of his office. Doing that is legal. Again your right to protest without risk of arrest ends at another persons property line.
Click to expand...

So "affluent" is now considered "normal" in your book? I see.

Like the man asked earlier...WHAT was damaged...WHO was hurt? Please provide links, you corporate shill!

*spits on the floor*


----------



## SFC Ollie

MarcATL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are lucky they didn't burn their house down.
> 
> I couldn't care less if he was a dem...damned Banksters.
> 
> And you apologists are just fawning over them...makes me SICK!!
> 
> *spits on the floor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes a lawyer for the company. He performs a legal task. The fact you even think his property should be destroyed because of it makes you a sick bastard.
> 
> How about some backup to those words? Why not go down there yourself with a torch and pitchfork and have at it? No? The joys of internet tough guy syndrome.
> 
> *Your right to protest without the risk of arrest ends at the line of someone's property*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you so protective and sensitive to property rights when that cop acted stupidly in Massechusetts last year and arrested and utterly humilated that poor old half-crippled man in his OWN DAMN HOUSE!???
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always look for the union label.
> 
> Anybody hurt by this protest?
> 
> More importantly (in this society, at least) was any private property damaged?
> 
> No and no?
> 
> Then really...what is the problem?
> 
> Corporate masters hide behind their corporations.
> 
> The SEUI is reminding this captain of industry that he is not anomynous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What captain of industry? This guy is a lawyer for thier counsel department, who lives on a normal (albeit affluent) street. If he was a so called "captain of industry" where was the gate in front of his house? Where were the security guards?
> 
> The problem is they crossed the line of walking onto this guys porch. That is a pure intimidation method. They could have protested him in front of his office. Doing that is legal. Again your right to protest without risk of arrest ends at another persons property line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So "affluent" is now considered "normal" in your book? I see.
> 
> Like the man asked earlier...WHAT was damaged...WHO was hurt? Please provide links, you corporate shill!
> 
> *spits on the floor*
Click to expand...


And you still stick up for the Professor who could have cooperated with the Police officer who was only there because a concerned neighbor called and they responded to protect said professors property. He should have been thanking them not acting the fool. Glad you are spitting on your own floor.


----------



## driveby

MarcATL said:


> They are lucky they didn't burn their house down.
> 
> I couldn't care less if he was a dem...damned Banksters.
> 
> And you apologists are just fawning over them...makes me SICK!!
> 
> *spits on the floor*



Fuck them union punk bitches, they're lucky they didn't need some of that free healthcare after acting like the pussies they are .......


----------



## martybegan

MarcATL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are lucky they didn't burn their house down.
> 
> I couldn't care less if he was a dem...damned Banksters.
> 
> And you apologists are just fawning over them...makes me SICK!!
> 
> *spits on the floor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes a lawyer for the company. He performs a legal task. The fact you even think his property should be destroyed because of it makes you a sick bastard.
> 
> How about some backup to those words? Why not go down there yourself with a torch and pitchfork and have at it? No? The joys of internet tough guy syndrome.
> 
> *Your right to protest without the risk of arrest ends at the line of someone's property*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you so protective and sensitive to property rights when that cop acted stupidly in Massechusetts last year and arrested and utterly humilated that poor old half-crippled man in his OWN DAMN HOUSE!???
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always look for the union label.
> 
> Anybody hurt by this protest?
> 
> More importantly (in this society, at least) was any private property damaged?
> 
> No and no?
> 
> Then really...what is the problem?
> 
> Corporate masters hide behind their corporations.
> 
> The SEUI is reminding this captain of industry that he is not anomynous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What captain of industry? This guy is a lawyer for thier counsel department, who lives on a normal (albeit affluent) street. If he was a so called "captain of industry" where was the gate in front of his house? Where were the security guards?
> 
> The problem is they crossed the line of walking onto this guys porch. That is a pure intimidation method. They could have protested him in front of his office. Doing that is legal. Again your right to protest without risk of arrest ends at another persons property line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So "affluent" is now considered "normal" in your book? I see.
> 
> Like the man asked earlier...WHAT was damaged...WHO was hurt? Please provide links, you corporate shill!
> 
> *spits on the floor*
Click to expand...


The true sign of a person who has no idea how to debate is when they bring up an irrelavant side arguement. Protesters and Police are two different entities. 

As for who was hurt a freaked out 14 year old. 

By normal I mean no gates, no guards no private roads etc. by affluent I mean its probably a pretty nice neighborhood. 

And stop spitting on the floor, you are probably wasting IQ points doing that

You get a derp my friend.


----------



## blu

where I live he would have been able to defend himself with up to and including killing them. wonder what would be happening now if that happened?


----------



## Againsheila

blu said:


> where I live he would have been able to defend himself with up to and including killing them. wonder what would be happening now if that happened?



It wouldn't have happened in a state like that, or they wouldn't have gone past the sidewalk.


----------



## blu

Againsheila said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> where I live he would have been able to defend himself with up to and including killing them. wonder what would be happening now if that happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't have happened in a state like that, or they wouldn't have gone past the sidewalk.
Click to expand...


good point. what a bunch of pussies.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> They are lucky they didn't burn their house down.
> 
> I couldn't care less if he was a dem...damned Banksters.
> 
> And you apologists are just fawning over them...makes me SICK!!
> 
> *spits on the floor*



Mobs of moronic bastards who are as guilty as any banker of helping us into this current mess are not worth my concern. 

Nice that you seem to think that a 14 year old kid is deserving of being on the receiving end of such behavior, just because his dad's a banker. 

So, what's your take on all the banking guys employed by the White House? They are more responsible than this guy for screwing us over.... and now you're paying them.   But that's ok, huh? Cuz your messiah says so.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The worst thing about this tragedy is that the police actually escorted the busloads of these creeps. Was the last election rigged by these "Community Organizer" cretins? You bet.


----------



## MarcATL

If they, or the banker would have tried to hurt or shoot or kill the protestors they would have torn him and perhaps his family from limb-to-limb.

Its probably best that he, the banker, wasn't THAT stupid.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

MarcATL said:


> If they, or the banker would have tried to hurt or shoot or kill the protestors they would have torn him and perhaps his family from limb-to-limb.
> 
> Its probably best that he, the banker, wasn't THAT stupid.



Yes i agree. "Community Organizer" Democrat protesters do tend to be very violent. Vote the "Community Organizers" out. Make 2010 count people.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Now it looks like our tax dollars were used to support this awful SEIU intimidation. Wake up America! Vote all "Community Organizer" Democrats out!


----------



## boedicca

The Jacobin Mob is turning Feral.

Anyone who defends the government supporting such attacks is seriously twisted.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

boedicca said:


> The Jacobin Mob is turning Feral.
> 
> Anyone who defends the government supporting such attacks is seriously twisted.



Good point. This wasn't a "Protest." It was a Mob. Criminal charges should be looked into. This man and his family's rights were certainly violated. All Government officials involved should be subject to criminal charges as well. This was awful.


----------



## American Horse

During the 1-Oclock hour Megyn Kelly on FNC explored the fact that the 500 protestors had a DC police escort to the home of the banker, and they reported the presence of the mob to the Montgomery County police.  She interviewed police representatives from both departments, and challenged the Montgomery Co. police spokesman about whether or not their presence was legal, both on issues of trespass and disturbance of the peace.

The Montgomery County police representative stated that since the police did not see it, and when they arrived the protestors left, no law was broken.  Megyn argued that if they broke no trespass law, then they at least broke laws relating to disturbing the peace. She then showed the officer video tapes showing the crowd on their bull-phones and doing chants.  He maintained they were peaceful, and police walk a fine line on freedom of speech and what is classed as disturbing the peace; in this case then no law was broken.

DC Metropolitan Police Department escorted protestors into Montgomery County MD &#8211; and specifically to the home of a bank executive.


----------



## peach174

These type of protesting people need to read up on the constitution. They don't have the right to go to someones home to terriorize an individual. They need to redress their grievances to the governmnet.
The Police need to break up protests like this. What was their excuse - they were afraid? WHAT? They don't have any problem with riots and breaking them up and stoping it.


----------



## boedicca

They don't care about The Constitution.  What they care about is expanding Big Government control over our economy so that the private sector will continue to pay for their ever increasing compensation, benefits, and pensions.


----------



## peach174

boedicca said:


> They don't care about The Constitution.  What they care about is expanding Big Government control over our economy so that the private sector will continue to pay for their ever increasing compensation, benefits, and pensions.




Yup, that's it in a nut shell  also their mentallity of collective rather that individual freedoms.


----------

